# Central Illinois GTG - Date Poll



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Based on the responses in the interest check, I looked into the available dates to reserve the location at Eureka Lake. There are three Saturdays available in May... May 2, May 9 (Mother's Day weekend) and May 16.

Please select the dates that you are available. Please check all that apply. The Poll will close at 10:00 pm Wednesday March 11, 2015. Note that availability of the location may change between now and the close of the poll.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I pick the 16th, maybe it will give me time to install my system and get some things going, I also have my little girl every other weekend so time is very skeptical when it comes to weekends.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I also had input from Rick Nichols (not a member here) that he is available on the 2nd and the 16th.


----------



## AntwAn911 (Mar 23, 2014)

I said the 16, the 9th is out of the question for me.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Voted May 16th mostly to give me more time to install. Got a different car last October.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, the poll has closed. The final tally (including Facebook responses from Rick Nichols and Drew Shaw) was 6 for the 16th, 4 for the 2nd, and 1 for the 9th. I will reserve the location for the 16th.


----------

